# OSS <-> Alsa

## musv

Da ich aufgrund diverser Postings auf OSS4 gestoßen bin, hab ich das halt einfach mal ausprobiert. Und bis auf ein paar kleinere Probleme geht's eigentlich auch. 

Was ich an OSS4 richtig genial finde: 

Sobald eine Anwendung die Soundausgabe benutzt, seh ich diese Anwendung im ossxmixer. Gut, das sollte auch zum Funktionsumfang von Pulseaudio gehören, nur hab ich Pulseaudio nie zum laufen bekommen: Fehlermeldung beim Start während des Bootvorgangs - Pulseaudio kam bei mir scheinbar nicht mit 3 Soundkarten zurecht. Und außerdem, wozu sollte ich auf Pulseaudio zurückgreifen, wenn das OSS auch nativ beherrscht. Damit spar ich mir wieder ein Wrapper-Paket. 

Zumindest bin ich dann mal auf diesen Blogeintrag gestoßen, der noch auf das alte OSS eingeht: 

http://insanecoding.blogspot.com/2007/05/sorry-state-of-sound-in-linux.html

Wirklich objektiv und neutral ist der zwar nicht, aber bei rechter Überlegung muss ich dem Typen in sehr vielen Punkten recht geben. Ehrlichgesagt würde ich mir wünschen, dass Linux seinen Sonderweg mit alsa wieder verlässt und zurück zu OSS geht. Die Installation von OSS4 war übrigens auch um einiges einfacher als die von alsa. Ich brauchte keine Kernelparameter (Grub-Bootzeile) und keine Anpassung in der modprobe.conf.

----------

## Ampheus

Bin durch den Conrad-Guide das erste mal darauf gestoßen, hab es da aber noch nicht mit installiert. Erst heute hab ich mir das mal angesehn und siehe da: ALSA ist schon von der Platte und aus dem Kernel.

Die Installation ist wunderbar einfach, sowie auch die Konfiguration. Es läuft auch bisher ohne Probleme und der Sound hört sich (subjektiv) besser an.

Bei ALSA hatte ich beispielsweise häufiger mixer-Probleme, wie z.B. ein Flash-Video im Firefox angesehen, danach etwas Musik mit dem mplayer gehört, daraufhin ging im Firefox kein Sound mehr. Nur ein Neustart des Firefox (mit anschließendem kill, weil er nicht vollständig beendet wurde) brachte wieder Sound hervor. Mit OSS4 läuft es sogar ohne Probleme parallel und macht keinerlei Ärger.

Zu KDE-4.1 kann ich nicht wirklich etwas sagen, habe dort keine System-Sounds eingeschaltet. Ansonsten kann ich OSS4 nur empfehlen.

P.S.: Ich verwende eine intel-hda-audio Soundkarte in einem Futjitsu-Siemens-Notebook.

----------

## Tariella

Ich hatte mit meinem intel-hda onboard-sound unter ALSA nur Probleme: 

Das Mikrofon ging nach Hochfahren immer erst wenn ich den Input einmal verstellt und zurückgesetzt habe.   :Shocked: 

Ausserdem war es unmöglich den Softwaremixer so zum laufen zu bringen, dass er mit wine (WoW) und Teamspeak gleichzeitig Soundausgabe geschafft hätte. Dazu mussten die Programme in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge gestartet werden.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ich musste einen Bug-Report bei ALSA machen (Mikrofon) und viel herumbasteln, bis ich die Konfiguration so hatte, dass annähernd was damit anzufangen war.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Dann hab ich von OSS4 gelesen. 

Overlay hinzugefügt, emerged, ALSA rausgeschmissen und: es funktioniert problemlos. 

Ohne Konfiguration. Ohne Basteln. 

Mehrere Programme gleichzeitig (egal ob 32 oder 64 bit und egal in welcher Reihenfolge). Und der Sound ist auch besser (subjektiver Eindruck).

Und viele Programme unterstützen OSS eh besser als ALSA. Gerade in wine ist auch die Performance ne Spur besser.

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass gerade für Anfänger die Installation um vieles einfacher ist als mit ALSAs vielen config-Files.

Jedenfalls bin ich mit OSS4 sehr zufrieden und werde dabei bleiben.  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

Hmm ... ich benutze seit Jahren ALSA (mit verschiedenen Karten) und habe nie irgendwelche Konfigurationsdateien anpassen müssen. Treiber in den Kernel, USE="alsa -arts -esd -oss" gesetzt, ALSA ins default runlevel, mixer eingestellt, alsactl store und gut.

Für was braucht Ihr Kernel-Parameter und sonstige Einstellungen?

Seit ein paar Wochen benutze ich mumble für VoIP-Konferenzen und wollte diese mitschneiden. Zwar war ich immer strikt gegen irgendwelche Soundserver, aber PulseAudio war der einzige Weg das sauber zu realisieren. USE="pulseaudio" gesetzt, die sechs Hilfsprogramme installiert, zum default runlevel hinzugefügt, Benutzer in die PulseAudio-Gruppe gesteckt, in allen Programmen die es unterstützen eingestellt und zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben die .asoundrc angepasst, damit die restlichen ALSA-Applikationen über PulseAudio laufen.

----------

## Tariella

 *Quote:*   

> Für was braucht Ihr Kernel-Parameter und sonstige Einstellungen? 

 

Also ich habe zumindest eine /etc/asound.conf Datei benötigt, damit das Software-Mixing mit dmix funktioniert (besonders bei Aufnahmen und Stereo <-> 5.1 umleiten). 

Ausserdem musste ein Downsampling eingetragen werden für Quellen mit weniger als 44khz, da es sonst furchtbar geklungen hat (z.B. Knacken und laute blecherne Interferenzen im Teamspeak).

Das alleine hatte schon das Suchen und Lesen von diversen asound.conf Vorlagen und Besipielen zur Folge.

Soundserver wie pulseaudio hab ich immer vermieden. Noch mehr Konfigurationsaufwand und einige Programme kommen damit angeblich garnicht klar (zumindest muss man viele Programme extra dafür konfigurieren). 

Das ist bei meinen Use-Cases wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen. Immerhin mache ich ja keine professionelle Audioverarbeitung.

Ich hab keine besonderen Ansprüche an meine Audiolandschaft: Aufnahme und Wiedergabe in Stereo bzw. 5.1 sollen mit allen Programmen jederzeit möglich sein. 

Das komplizierteste Szenario bei mir ist WoW in 64bit wine laufen zu lassen (mit Sound) und dabei gleichzeitig im 32bit Teamspeak reden UND hören zu können  :Wink:  Gerade damit hatte ich unter alsa immer wieder massivste Probleme.

----------

## musv

Ok, ich hab jetzt mal ein bißchen getestet und komm wieder zurück zu Alsa. Deshalb soll mal hier ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zu OSS4 folgen: 

1. Installation

Die ist wirklich einfach. 

- layman -> oss-overlay installieren

- aus dem Kernel die Soundkartenunterstützung vollständig rausnehmen

- oss oder oss-devel installieren

- /etc/init.d/oss starten

Für die Normaleinstellungen war's das. Sofern man übrigens einen neuen Kernel installiert, muss man die Module nicht manuell bauen. Die werden beim Starten des oss-Services automatisch neu gelinkt. Die Karten werden automatisch erkannt, man muss nicht erst den Modulnamen rausfinden. 

Will man die Soundkartenreihenfolge ändern oder Devices aus der Liste löschen, macht man das in den Dateien im Verzeichnis /usr/lib/oss/etc. Die Dateien sind selbsterklärend. Sowas wie asoundrc und Änderungen in der modprobe.conf sind bei OSS4 nicht nötig. 

Jetzt kommt allerdings noch der Hammer: Bei den USE-Flags sollte man alsa deaktiveren und oss aktivieren. Und danach folgt die Compilierorgie von ca. 30 Paketen (u.a. kdelibs). 

2. Soundkartenunterstützung

Nicht erkannt wurde bei mir: 

- Softmodem AC97 bei meinem Notebook

- BT8x8-Aufnahmesoundchip bei meiner WinTV-Karte. 

Mit alsa funktionieren die problemlos. Dafür funktionieren die Soundblaster-XFI-Karten, für die es in Alsa noch keine Unterstützung gibt. 

3. Soundqualität

Hier geh ich nur mal vom Test mit meiner Notebooksoundkarte (Intel AC97) aus. Gerade bei AC97-Soundchips war die Qualität mit alsa immer relativ mies. Da liegen nach meinem subjektiven Empfinden Welten zwischen OSS4 und Alsa. Die Qualität bei OSS ist wesentlich besser. 

4. Goddies - Mixing, Appsteuerung

Softwaremixing ist ja mittlerweile auch bei Alsa Standard. Bei OSS4 funktioniert das auch problemlos. Als Goddie gibt's noch die virtuellen Regler im Ossxmixer. Sobald eine Anwendung auf ein Sounddevice zugreift, sieht man im Mixer die Anwendung mit dem entsprechenden Regler. D.h. man kann für jede Anwendung die Lautstärke individuell regeln. Das soll auch mit Pulseaudio gehen. Nur leider funktionerte Pulseaudio bei mir nicht. 

5. Probleme

Jetzt kommen wir zu den Gründen, warum ich dann doch wieder zurück zu Alsa wechsel: 

Scheinbar gibt es Probleme mit den Soundblaster-Audigy-Karten. Das OSS-Forum ist voll davon. Ich hab eine Soundblaster Audigy 1 im Einsatz. Die kann (nur) 4.0-Sound. Angeschlossen an den Analogausgang sind bei mir 2 alte Radios. Funktioniert unter alsa ganz brauchbar. OSS kam damit leider nicht zurecht. Die Höhen wurde auf die hinteren Boxen verteilt, die Bässe auf die vorderen. Surround gab es nicht. Bei den Mixereinstellungen wurde mir Multichannel bei den beiden AC97-Soundkarten angeboten, jedoch nicht bei meiner Audigy. 

Ab und zu ist bei mir Skype im Einsatz - bevorzugt auf dem Notebook. Hier tauchte das Problem auf, dass man das Mikro nicht vom PCM-Device abkoppeln konnte. D.h. was man ins Mikro geplappert hat, hat man auch auf direktem Wege in den Kopfhörern herausbekommen. Das stört ungemein. Im alsamixer kann man das Aktivieren / Deaktivieren (PCM Record). Bei OSS gibt's das leider nicht. Sobald der Micro-Regler aufgedreht ist, rauschen die Lautsprecher. Die Sprachqualität beim Testanruf war dementsprechend arg suboptimal. 

Diverse Anwendungen - z.B. QSopcast wollen sich ohne Alsa gar nicht erst installieren lassen. 

Es gibt noch keine MIDI-Unterstützung bei OSS. Einzige Möglichkeit ist timidity++. Ok MIDI kommt bei mir eh fast nie zum Einsatz. 

6. Fazit

- Soundqualität top 

- Installation und Konfiguration einfach

- leider noch viele Kinderkrankheiten

Trotz der (noch) nicht gelösten Probleme seh ich OSS4 positiv. Das Konzept sieht einfach ausgereifter und durchdachter aus. Die Soundqualität stimmt auch. Sofern die Probleme irgendwann mal gelöst sind, geb ich OSS4 noch 'ne Chance.

----------

## musv

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Für was braucht Ihr Kernel-Parameter und sonstige Einstellungen?

 

Altes Problem von alsa. 

Szenario (bei mir Realtität gewesen): 

Im Rechner stecken 3 Soundkarten. 

- Onboard nvidia-nforce AC97 (für Skype und Kopfhörer)

- PCI Soundblaster Audigy 1 (für Musik, Videos)

- BT8x8 (Aufnahme von TV, bisher jedoch noch nie benutzt). 

Dann hast du die Möglichkeit, diese Module entweder fest in den Kernel oder als externe Module zu compilieren. Das kannst du wieder entweder über den Kernel oder über die externe Lib machen. 

Gewünschte Reihenfolge: 

1. Soundblaster

2. nforce

3. bt8x8

Was kommt in der Realtität raus?

1. nforce 

2. bt8x8

3. Soundblaster

Ok, dann übernimmt man die Reihenfolge der Soundkarten in den Mixer von gkrellm und sämtlichen Anwendungen. Beim nächsten Reboot hast du dann aber auf einmal die Reihenfolge: 

1. nforce

2. Soundblaster

3. bt8x8

Mit viel Glück pendelt sich das irgendwann mal ein. Muss aber nicht sein. 

Ok, man könnte auf die Idee kommen, wenn man die Module in der Reihenfolge lädt, wie man sie gern hätte, dann wird das schon klappen. Aber Fehlanzeige. Mit den Modulen geht das nur, indem man die Soundmodule nicht automatisch laden lässt, die modprobe.conf anpasst und die Module dann explizit lädt (modules.autoload). Wobei ich nicht weiss, wie das nach der Abschaffung von modules.autoload geregelt ist. Deswegen compiliert man die Module fest in den Kernel und übergibt per Kernelparameter im Grub die korrekte Reihenfolge. 

Einige Soundkarten sollen wohl auch nur funktionieren, wenn man noch irgendwelche Parameter beim Laden des Modules übergibt. 

Nachdem ich heute wieder auf alsa umstellen musste, hatte ich noch mal den Test bezüglich Soundqualität gemacht - Amarok, selbes MP3. OSS ist in der Soundqualität einfach um Längen besser. Ich hoffe, die kriegen die Probleme irgendwann mal in kürzerer Zukunft hin.

----------

## Tariella

Ich glaube nicht dass in OSS4 in naher Zukunft viel weitergehen wird. Anscheinend können die Entwickler nicht mehr davon leben. Schade  :Sad: 

Hier ist ein Blog-Eintrag dazu, über den ich beim Surfen gestolpert bin.

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

ist OSS mittlerweile nicht schon Frei!?

http://www.opensound.com/press/2008/oss-bsd.txt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CULVER CITY, CA, January 4, 2008: 4Front Technologies is proud to announce 
> 
> the release of the source code to Open Sound System (OSS) v4.0 under the BSD 
> ...

 

Somit wäre doch der Hauptkritikpunkt aus dem Weg geräumt.

Meiner Meinung nach hätte das ALSA Projekt von Anfang an OSS weiterentwickeln sollen statt ein neues System zu entwickeln mit eigener API.

----------

## Tariella

Ja, OSS4 ist jetzt frei.

Deshalb habe ich es ja erst in Erwägung gezogen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich es sonst ausprobiert hätte.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ampheus

Ich bin jetzt auch wieder bei ALSA, da OSS nicht automatisch zwischen Kopfhörer und Lautsprechern gewechselt hat. Ich musste dazu immer den symlink auf /dev/dsp manuell setzen. Nach einiger Zeit hatte ich auch öfters keinen Sound mehr und konnte nur durch einen System-Neustart wieder Sound bekommen.

Wenn diese Kinderkrankheiten mal behoben sein sollten, werde ich aber wieder zu OSS4 wechseln. Meine oben genannten Punkte sorgen dafür, dass OSS4 insgesamt ALSA einges vorraus ist.

----------

## Max Steel

Ich habe jetzt auch mal oss installiert.

Eine subjektive Qualitätssteigerung habe ich nicht empfinden können.

Aber ich war erstaunt das es so gut und vorallem so einfach funktioniert.

Das einzige was mich stört ist das wenn ein Programm dazu kommt im ossxmix die PCM-Kanäle der Programme dann wieder durcheinandergewürfelt werden, und man sich das wieder ordentlich hinrichten muss.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht inwiefern das auch auf oss-devel zutrifft.

----------

## musv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Das einzige was mich stört ist das wenn ein Programm dazu kommt im ossxmix die PCM-Kanäle der Programme dann wieder durcheinandergewürfelt werden, und man sich das wieder ordentlich hinrichten muss.

 

It's not a bug, it's a feature. 

Für die generelle Lautstärkeeinstellung nimmst du den PCM-Regler oben rechts neben dem Master-Volume. Die Regler für die einzelnen Programme dienen nur dazu, eventuell unerwünschte Sounds etwas zu dezimieren. Die Einstellungen für jedes einzelne Programm werden auch nicht gespeichert. Die virtuellen Mixer werden halt den Programmen nach Zugriff zugeordnet. Das fand ich schon ganz gut so.

----------

## mattes

Wie geht es jetzt denn wohl weiter mit dem Sound unter Linux (UNIX)? 

Was macht eigentlich Apple, MacOSX hat doch nen guten Ruf was Sound angeht?

----------

## Vortex375

Bei dem ganzen Zickenkrieg zwischen OSS und ALSA bin ich ehrlich gesagt echt froh, dass es PulseAudio gibt. Wie es "von innen" aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber PulseAudio scheint mir ein von Grund auf durchdachtes und sinnvolles Projekt zu sein.

Das beste an PulseAudio ist, dass es in erster Linie auf Kompatibilität ausgelegt ist. Es wäre z.B. im Prinzip möglich über das ALSA-Plugin und den OSS-Sink von PulseAudio den Sound einer ALSA-Anwendung über OSS auszugeben.

Anwendungen brauchen nicht zwingend native Unterstützung für PulseAudio, weil PulseAudio Kompatibilität zu libao/sdl/ALSA/ESD usw. mitbringt. Nur die Ausgabe von OSS-Anwendungen kann man, glaube ich, nicht über PulseAudio umleiten.

Klar kann man jetzt sagen, dass PulseAudio doch auch nur wieder ein unnötiger Wrapper und eine überflüssige Zwischenschicht ist. Ich finde, dass PulseAudio trotzdem eine gute Sache ist, weil es endlich die nötige Kompatibilität herstellt. Ich muss mir somit keine Sorgen machen, welches Audio-System meine Anwendung nun unterstützt. PulseAudio ist für mich damit DER Wrapper schlechthin. Und zwar der einzige, den ich brauche.

----------

## musv

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Bei dem ganzen Zickenkrieg zwischen OSS und ALSA bin ich ehrlich gesagt echt froh, dass es PulseAudio gibt. Wie es "von innen" aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber PulseAudio scheint mir ein von Grund auf durchdachtes und sinnvolles Projekt zu sein.

 

Pulseaudio hatte eben nur das Problem, dass es bei mir nicht wirklich funktionierte. D.h. der eigentliche Zweck für Pulseaudio soll ja sein, dass man einen Audiostream während des Betriebs von einem Device zu einem anderen umleiten kann. Und genau an dieser Stelle kamen bei mir die Fehlermeldung, padevchooser ließ sich einfach nicht starten. Bei den späteren Versionen hab ich auch immer gleich 'ne Fehlermeldung bekommen, wenn der pulseaudio-Service gestartet wurde. Scheint mir nicht wirklich durchdacht zu sein. 

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Anwendungen brauchen nicht zwingend native Unterstützung für PulseAudio, weil PulseAudio Kompatibilität zu libao/sdl/ALSA/ESD usw. mitbringt. Nur die Ausgabe von OSS-Anwendungen kann man, glaube ich, nicht über PulseAudio umleiten.

 ESD/libao/sdl in Pulseaudio. Genau das ist ja das Kranke. Ab wievielen ineinandergeschachtelten Soundwrappern wird's denn sinnlos? Meiner Meinung nach schon ab einem.

----------

## AmonAmarth

pulseaudio ist eigentlich technisch ganz schick und funktioniert auffallend gut, auch beim parallelabspielen von stereo und surround51 sounds. NUR bei mir lagt und knackt der sound bei höherer last unerträglich. hat scheinbar was mit dem alsa treiber für meine blöde onboard soundkarte zu tun , die karte unterstüzt scheinbar nur diskrete bitraten wo dann kräftig konvertiert werden muss was dann den sound knarzen lässt.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> padevchooser ließ sich einfach nicht starten

 

Grad festgestellt: geht bei mir auch nicht.  :Wink:  Den brauchst du aber auch nicht, um die Audiostreams auf ein anderes Gerät umzuleiten. Diese Funktionalität ist in pavucontrol integriert.

 *Quote:*   

> Bei den späteren Versionen hab ich auch immer gleich 'ne Fehlermeldung bekommen, wenn der pulseaudio-Service gestartet wurde

 

PulseAudio ist modular aufgebaut. Falls es sich mal nicht starten lässt, hilft es in der Regel, einfach das in der Fehlermeldung genannte Modul aus der Config-Datei raus zu schmeißen.

 *Quote:*   

> Ab wievielen ineinandergeschachtelten Soundwrappern wird's denn sinnlos?

 

Nun ja, "ineinandergeschachtelt" ist nicht ganz richtig. Du brauchst nicht extra den ESD starten, der seinen Output dann über PulseAudio schickt. Vielmehr können die ESD-Clients (also die Anwendungen) direkt über das ESD-Protokoll auf PulseAudio zugreifen, weil PulseAudio ein ESD-Kompatibilitätsmodul enthält. Es ist also weiterhin nur ein Wrapper dazwischen.

libao und sdl sind ebenfalls keine ressourcenverschlingenden Zwischenschichten. Es sind ja lediglich Abstraktions-APIs, die z.B. den Zugriff auf Sound-Hardware einheitlich gestalten sollen - unabhängig davon, welche Hardware/Treiber verwendet werden.

Das gleiche gilt im Prinzip auch für Phonon, wobei Phonon nicht nur die Audio-Ausgabe, sondern die komplette Medienwiedergabe abstrahiert.

Durch PulseAudio braucht du im Endeffekt weniger Zwischenschichten und Wrapper als bisher, weil PulseAudio zu den meisten anderen Wrappern, Sound-Servern und -Systemen kompatibel ist.

 *Quote:*   

> NUR bei mir lagt und knackt der sound bei höherer last unerträglich

 

PulseAudio sollte das Resampling automatisch durchführen. Wenn du einen etwas schwachbrüstigen, älteren Rechner hast, dann hilft es möglicherweise, PulseAudio mit Echtzeit-Priorität laufen zu lassen. Auch kann es helfen, in der Config-Datei den Output-Buffer zu vergrößern.

Sollte dein Rechner eigentlich schnell genug sein, dann liegt das Problem vermutlich woanders. Probier doch mal den OSS4-Treiber für deine Karte - darüber sollte PulseAudio auch laufen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## musv

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Diese Funktionalität ist in pavucontrol integriert.

 

Da wurde keiner der 3 Soundkarten angezeigt, die in meinem Rechner stecken. 

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Nun ja, "ineinandergeschachtelt" ist nicht ganz richtig. Du brauchst nicht extra den ESD starten, der seinen Output dann über PulseAudio schickt. Vielmehr können die ESD-Clients ... direkt über das ESD-Protokoll auf PulseAudio zugreifen

 

Mal abgesehen von libao, sdl und phonon hatte ich an Soundservern installiert:

nichts

ESD-Clients sind mir jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht bekannt. Zumindest hatte ich kein einziges Programm, was irgendwie ESD, arts oder sonst irgendwas gebraucht hätte. Ok, Audacity hat jack als Abhängigkeit, weswegen Jack in den Tiefen meiner /usr/lib noch rumschlummert. Gestartet hatte ich es aber nie. 

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Durch PulseAudio braucht du im Endeffekt weniger Zwischenschichten und Wrapper als bisher, weil PulseAudio zu den meisten anderen Wrappern, Sound-Servern und -Systemen kompatibel ist.

 

Bisher hatte ich gar keinen Wrapper benötigt, mit Pulseaudio war's dann genau einer mehr. 

Der Grund, warum ich überhaupt mal mit Pulseaudio rumgespielt hatte, war der: 

Ich hab da so ein dämliches Flash-Spiel für zwischendurch, wenn ich mal wieder keinen Bock auf Uni-Ausarbeitung hatte. Nebenbei läuft bei mir immer Musik. Das Flashspiel hat aber ebenfalls Sound. Und weil Flash so 'ne tolle Sache ist, kann man da den Sound natürlich nicht deaktiveren. Also hatte ich mit Pulseaudio versucht, den Sound von Flash auf irgendwas (/dev/null oder andere Soundkarte) umzuleiten. Alsa bringt ja die anwendungsgesteuerte Soundverteilung leider nicht mit. Pulseaudio streikte aber hier bei der Akzeptanz meiner Nicht-Onboardsoundkarten. Gerade mal den Testsound konnte ich anfangs noch auf den anderen Devices abspielen. 

OSS4 bringt die o.g. Fähigkeit von Hause aus mit. Und neben der besseren Soundqualität fand ich das halt klasse. Einen Wrapperdaemon a la Pulseaudio, Esd, arts hab ich vorher nicht benötigt und brauch ich auch jetzt nicht. Bei Jack hab ich mir sagen lassen, dass der seine Berechtigung für Profisoundbearbeitung aufgrund der niedrigen Latenz haben soll. Für den Normalanwendungsbereich braucht man das Teil dann aber auch nicht.

Die Soundserver hatten ursprünglich den Sinn, sowohl eine einheitliche Api wegen OSS und Alsa zu schaffen und deren Defizite von der damals fehlenden Unterstützung beim Softwaremixing (Abspielen mehrerer Sounds gleichzeitig) zu kompensieren. Wenigstens das 2. Problem ist sowohl bei Alsa als auch bei OSS4 überwunden.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe mal dieses Thema aus den Tiefen des Forums ausgegraben weil ich fragen wollte ob sich inzwischen bei den unten aufgelisteten Punkten was verändert hat?

1. Kompatibilität ohne Soundserver

Ist die Verwendung von OSS4 bei einem Desktop-Rechner mit Gnome ohne Soundserver ein Problem oder läuft das einwandfrei mit fast allen Programmen?

2. Internes mixing

Gibt es noch Probleme wenn mehrere Programme (zb. ZSNES und VLC) auf das selbe oss device zugreifen

3. Mehr als eine Soundkarte

Ich habe eine onboard mit Realtek-Chip und eine ATI-Grafikkarte mit eigenem soundchip für HDMI der so weit ich weiss ebenfalls von Realtek kommt was bei mir unter Verwendung von Pulseaudio immer wieder zu Problemen führt. Doch ohne pulseaudio reservieren einige Anwendungen das ALSA Device und weigern sich dieses wieder frei zu geben was mir so langsam aber sicher echt auf den Zeiger geht. Meine Hoffnung ist das ich mit OSS4 auf irgendwelche soundserver verzichten kann und alles von Haus aus funktioniert so wie es auch sein sollte.

4. Aktualität und Freiheit

Wird an OSS4 aktiv weiterentwickelt und ist es kein Gewinn orientiertes Projekt mehr?

Wenn ich mir die Homepage von OSS ansehe bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher doch im Forum scheint reger Betrieb zu herrschen.

----------

## Christian99

Klingt ja ganz interessant. Ich hätte es auch gerne mal ausprobiert, doch wollte vorher mal fragen: Reicht es meine alsa/pulseaudio init-skripte zu stoppen in der testphase, oder ist es zwingend erforderlich alsa/pulseaudio und entsprechende useflags wegzuschmeißen? Das wär mir nämlich fast ein bisschen viel aufwand...

----------

## musv

Leichenschänder!!!!

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 1. Kompatibilität ohne Soundserver
> 
> Ist die Verwendung von OSS4 bei einem Desktop-Rechner mit Gnome ohne Soundserver ein Problem oder läuft das einwandfrei mit fast allen Programmen?

 

Hab kein Gnome im Einsatz. Bei mir läuft e16 mit KDE-Untergrund (Systemsettings, KDM, KDE-Apps). 

Problemprogramme:

Skype: setzt mittlerweile (seit einigen Jahren: 2.1.0.81) auf Pulseaudio. Die letzte OSS-Version ist 2.0.0.72. Im Skype-Forum wurde damals versprochen, dass es eine OSS-Version geben wird, sobald die 2.1.x stable ist. Nun gut, die Beta ist halt schon ein paar Jahre im Beta-Stadium und wird da auch nicht mehr rauskommen, wenn man die Fortschritten der letzten Jahre so betrachtet

XBMC: Hab ich jetzt erst erfahren. Die haben nur Alsa- und PulseAudio-Unterstützung drin.

Firefox4 und Xulrunner: Da kommt bei Linux noch sydneyaudio zum Einsatz. Allerdings planen sie vermutlich, ebenfalls in Richtung PulseAudio zu gehen, wobei das vermutlich noch nicht zu 100% feststeht.  Sie dazu: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=503691. Das "Problem" gab's auch schon mal bei Xulrunner-1.9. Die Lösung war dabei nicht sehr aufwändig.

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 2. Internes mixing 
> 
> Gibt es noch Probleme wenn mehrere Programme (zb. ZSNES und VLC) auf das selbe oss device zugreifen.

 

Nein, gab's aber seit OSS v4 noch nie.

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 3. Mehr als eine Soundkarte

 

Hab ich noch nicht getestet. Ich hab keine Verwendung mehr für die interne Karte. Und HDMI kommt bei mir erst am Jahresende. Am besten fragst du da mal im OSS-Forum nach und schreibst mal später Deine Erfahrungen dazu.  :Smile: 

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Wird an OSS4 aktiv weiterentwickelt und ist es kein Gewinn orientiertes Projekt mehr?

 

Ja und ja. OSS leidet unter chronischem Entwickler- und Geldmangel. Ist halt noch ein Erbe des fatalen Schrittes von damals, als OSS kommerziell werden wollte. Meine Soundkarte (Xonar DS) wird erst seit Anfang des Jahres unterstützt, es wird also definitiv noch daran gearbeitet. Ach ja, bei der Installation solltest du nur die oss-devel-9999 verwenden. Alles andere ist veraltet und wird scheinbar im Overlay nicht mehr gepflegt.

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Reicht es meine alsa/pulseaudio init-skripte zu stoppen in der testphase, oder ist es zwingend erforderlich alsa/pulseaudio und entsprechende useflags wegzuschmeißen?

 

Tja, so einfach ist das nicht. Du musst erstmal das ganzes System mit OSS-Flag neucompilieren. Das betrifft ca. 20-40 Pakete. Dabei sind aber auch Schwergewichte wie die KDELibs, falls du auf KDE setzt. Weiterhin musst du die Alsa-Unterstützung aus dem Kernel rausschmeißen, sonst lässt sich OSS nicht so ohne weiteres installieren. Bei Arch gibt's ein Script, mit dem du zwischen beiden Soundsystemen einfach so umschalten kannst. Bei Gentoo hab ich das noch nicht hinbekommen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also ich musste im meinem Leben nur 1x was bei "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf" eintragen das ist aber sicher schon 4-5 Jahre her.

Ansonsten nie Probleme, nie was einstellen müssen etc. mit ALSA.

Wobei damals bei OSS durfte man auch je nach HW rumbasteln, von daher versteh ich die Aufregung nicht zumal ALSA wohl mittlerweile mehr HW unterstützt als OSS4?!  :Razz: 

----------

## musv

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> von daher versteh ich die Aufregung nicht zumal ALSA wohl mittlerweile mehr HW unterstützt als OSS4?! 

 

Das ist richtig. Alsa unterstützt mittlerweile wesentlich mehr und erscheint mir sogar stabiler. Z.B. wenn ich Filme im mplayer mit 6 Channels abspiel, hatte ich schon den Fall, dass die Surround-Map durcheinander gewürfelt wurde. D.h. die Sprache ist vom Center auf die linken Lautsprecher gewandert. Ich musste dann mal kurz Pause drücken, danach hat die Map wieder gestimmt. Das Problem hatte ich bei Alsa nie. 

Warum tu ich mir trotzdem noch OSS an:

Zumindest bei meinen verwendeten Soundkarten ist der Klang mit OSS voller, kräftiger und im Bass bereich wesentlich klarer. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass Alsa die Höhen der sauber und fein abspielt. Aber "untenrum" (eigentlich schon in den Mitten) klingt irgendwie alles etwas fad, lustlos und dumpf. Besonders bei Filmen waren die Bässe teilweise total verschwunden. Ich weiß nicht, an welcher Stelle da bei Alsa geschlampt wird (Resampler???), aber irgendwo geht da ziemlich was verloren. 

Ich glaub, am einfachsten kann man das direkt vergleichen, wenn jemand noch Dualboot mit Win im Einsatz hat. Einfach mal ein und dasselbe Lied sowohl in Linux als auch in Windows abspielen. Als erstes wird einem auffallen, dass Alsa wesentlich leiser ist.

----------

## Josef.95

 *musv wrote:*   

> Warum tu ich mir trotzdem noch OSS an:
> 
> Zumindest bei meinen verwendeten Soundkarten ist der Klang mit OSS voller, kräftiger und im Bass bereich wesentlich klarer. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass Alsa die Höhen der sauber und fein abspielt. Aber "untenrum" (eigentlich schon in den Mitten) klingt irgendwie alles etwas fad, lustlos und dumpf. Besonders bei Filmen waren die Bässe teilweise total verschwunden. Ich weiß nicht, an welcher Stelle da bei Alsa geschlampt wird (Resampler???), aber irgendwo geht da ziemlich was verloren.

 

Das klingt ja fast danach als würden ganze Frequenz Bereiche fehlen...

Fehlt dir eventuell die "Bassumleitung" ?

Siehe zb in diesem Thread: Keine Bassumleitung unter GNU/Linux möglich?

----------

## musv

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Das klingt ja fast danach als würden ganze Frequenz Bereiche fehlen...
> 
> Fehlt dir eventuell die "Bassumleitung" ?

 

Nein, der Subwoofer funktionierte bei mir mit Alsa auch im Stereomodus. Die Bassschwäche ist im übrigen auch im Surround-Modus vorhanden.

----------

## franzf

Ich hatte auf meiner alten Kiste auch schon oss4 am Laufen und eher gute Erfahrungen. Da sich die audigy mit alsa aber immer besser machte (und alsa über kernel halt bequemer ist), bin ich wieder zu alsa zurück.

Jetzt hab ich einen neuen Rechner mit intel hdaudio. Leider gab es mit alsa ein ständiges Rauschen, Geigen hatten ab geschätzt e2 ein recht verzerrtes Klangbild. Ich hab das zuerst auf die alten Aufnahmen (1960-70) geschoben, die komprimierten OGG wären vllt. auch Schuld. Bis ich dann eine audiocd eingeschoben habe, und dort das Selbe zu beobachten war.

Diesmal war der Wechsel zu oss4 nicht so einfach, eigentlich geht es immer noch nicht. Wenn ich Glück habe (alle 2-3 Tage   :Rolling Eyes:  ) geht es, ansonsten kommt oft nur ein lautes Pfeiffen oder Knarzen, manchmal hört man den Ton, dann aber wie eine hängende Platte - immer wieder der selbe Abschnitt, dann springt er weiter und wiederholt das, immer von Rauschen und Knacken begleitet...

Manchmal meldet mir osstest direkt nach dem Boot in einem Terminal einen "io-error: device busy"...

Allerdings will ich wirklich nicht nach alsa zurück: Der Klang ist phänomenal mit oss4 (wenn es geht). Kein ständiges Hintergrundrauschen, keine Verzerrungen, einfach klarer Sound (sicher nicht so gut wie eine Profi-Karte, aber für eine solche Karte bräuchte ich auch ganz andere Lautsprecher, nicht solche kleinen edifier  :Wink: ).

Ich habe:

* oss-USE-Flag gesetzt

* oss-devel-9999 auf dem neuesten Stand (letzter Commit vom 4.2.2012)

* erst alsa dann soundcard support aus dem Kernel gehauen

* In der Config den oss_usb auskommentiert, so dass nur oss_hdaudio geladen wird

Wie empfohlen habe ich in der Mitte (Vertikal) von ossxmix alle Regler nach unten gedreht, bis das Knarzen weg war. Das war leider der "Front", wo die Speaker dran hängen. Das Störgeräusch wird also nicht von irgend welchen anderen Reglern erzeugt.

Ich hab auch oss-4.2-rc1 installiert -> selbes Verhalten.

Ich hab es mit einem eigenen ebuild für oss-4.2.2005 versucht -> hat nur das oss-initscript installiert (build/prototype gibt es da gar nicht). aber ich nehme nicht an, dass das etwas verändern wird.

Hat jemand von euch noch Vorschläge, woran es liegen könnte?

Danke

Franz

----------

## franzf

Äh, ja... Heute gabs nen Commit betreffend hdaudio. Und es geht jetzt wieder. Mal schaun für wie lange  :Wink: 

----------

